# Your Favorite Video Game Monsters



## Heliophobic (May 28, 2013)

An idea just sprung thirty seconds ago. What are your favorite video game enemies/monsters/whatever?

Personally, I like the gunners from Quake 2. From their grenade-launcher arm replacements to their disgusted snarls.









What about you?


----------



## Kishi (May 28, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo's mom absolutely terrifyingâ€¦ wait she'd not in a video gameâ€¦


Then I'll go withâ€¦ super ultra badass varkids borderlands 2 takes forever to killâ€¦


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 28, 2013)

The Gorefast and Fleshpound from Killing Floor are my faves in terms of looks.

Though I always liked the Resident Evil 2 Licker. Though really I'm not sure what my fave monsters in any other games are. Though not a video game per se, the Warhammer 40k Tyranids have some pretty badass creatures within the army list.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2013)

Black Viper of Contra 4. 
I love him because he wasn't just a final boss...he was literally the final level. I love grotesque hideous creatures and stages like this. Konami was the best at it and Wayforward did a DAMN fine job on Contra 4.

Kleers of Serious Sam
Annoying as Hell, but they made stuff exciting.

And finally we have Odette from Odin Sphere. Monster chicks... 
They. Are. HOT!


----------



## Seekrit (May 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And finally we have Odette from Odin Sphere. Monster chicks...
> They. Are. HOT!



As long as she has tits who cares about stuff like skin and flesh :V

I like derpy enemies the best. Stuff like the Critters from Cave Story and practically everything from Earthbound. You better hope you never run into these hectic motherfuckers.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Demensa (May 29, 2013)

Not including bosses, I'll go with the mimic treasure chests from Dark Souls. They just look so damn cool.

Another favourite would be the Gatherers from Amnesia.

And I've been mentioning Dead Space a lot lately, but THESE GUYS were terrifying.


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

Bulbasaur always! 
For other series, I prefer Slime from Dragon Quest, especially Metabble


----------



## Falaffel (May 29, 2013)

Sharktopus from No Time To Explain. No further explanation needed.


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2013)

The Shadow Heartless and all (most) of the pokemon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


>


Terribad.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2013)

secretfur said:


> As long as she has tits who cares about stuff like skin and flesh :V



Pardon me, you freshly baked bastard. She has QUITE the gorgeous mug, thank you very goddamn much.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 29, 2013)

The Nightkin from Fallout New Vegas, their schizophrenia entertains me.
Deathclaws would be a default for those games.


----------



## veeno (May 29, 2013)

Civilization 4


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 29, 2013)

Ghasts from minecraft, they really add a new element to minecraft and definitally make thigns exciting in a new way X3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 29, 2013)

Because fuck you thats why.


----------



## Seekrit (May 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pardon me, you freshly baked bastard. She has QUITE the gorgeous mug, thank you very goddamn much.



I may have to annoy you more in the future, your insults are glorious.


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2013)

I love love LOVE fighting the Darknuts and Black Knights in the Legend of Zelda games. They are my favorite monsters and enemies of any game. The ones in Windwaker actually look kind of Anthropomorphic with jackal heads and all. I love the challenge they present fighting them head to head. And their armor is pretty badass, especially in Twilight Princess.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 30, 2013)

/thread


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Ghasts from minecraft, they really add a new element to minecraft and definitally make thigns exciting in a new way X3



God, those fuckers make the creepiest sounds.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Can I admit something? I've played Amnesia, Resident Evil, and Fatal Frame. But none of them ever scared me like Minecraft did back when I actually liked it. 
I'm actually not even kidding. I jumped WAY more in that game than the worst horror flick.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can I admit something? I've played Amnesia, Resident Evil, and Fatal Frame. But none of them ever scared me like Minecraft did back when I actually liked it.
> I'm actually not even kidding. I jumped WAY more in that game than the worst horror flick.



Fucking this.

Especially the skeletons when they fire their arrows. Jesus Christ. I think my record is like two feet in the air from my seat.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Fucking this.
> 
> Especially the skeletons when they fire their arrows. Jesus Christ. I think my record is like two feet in the air from my seat.



The worst thing...I was in a MASSIVE sprawling complex of an abandoned mine. I heard hsss. When I turned around a creeper was so close, he was even MORE pixelated than his basic model already is. It was just a half second of him expanding and then me at the spawn point.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 30, 2013)

It's between Berial from DMC4 and the Deathclaws from Fallout 3 and NV.


----------



## Falaffel (May 30, 2013)

I take mine back... Negative Man wins.
And Minecraft is the scariest game out there. Damn Creepers!


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can I admit something? I've played Amnesia, Resident Evil, and Fatal Frame. But none of them ever scared me like Minecraft did back when I actually liked it.
> I'm actually not even kidding. I jumped WAY more in that game than the worst horror flick.


I think it's the context, you know? You expect scary stuff in horror games. 
The Silent Realm in Skyward Sword scared me more than any other game, since everything before that point was pretty colorful and cartoon-y. It's a sort of shock that no scary game can achieve.


----------



## iconmaster (May 30, 2013)

anything that can be inapropriatly sexualized in fanfics??


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think it's the context, you know? You expect scary stuff in horror games.
> The Silent Realm in Skyward Sword scared me more than any other game, since everything before that point was pretty colorful and cartoon-y. It's a sort of shock that no scary game can achieve.


what a pussy.


iconmaster said:


> anything that can be inapropriatly sexualized in fanfics??


lel


----------



## Twylyght (May 31, 2013)

The Iron Maidens from Resident Evil 4.  I hated being in those confined spaces with those things.  For something that had no visible eyes, it had no problem following you, the noise that they made as they moved through the halls are creepy, and they can reach half way across the room to impale you or bite you XD.

Also, I like beating up on any incarnation of Ridley from the Metroid series.


----------



## Seekrit (May 31, 2013)

Twylyght said:


> The Iron Maidens from Resident Evil 4.  I hated being in those confined spaces with those things.  For something that had no visible eyes, it had no problem following you, the noise that they made as they moved through the halls are creepy, and they can reach half way across the room to impale you or bite you XD.



Oh God, that first Regenerador when you get the thermal scope D:

Then you hear the shits breathing, and you don't know where it is. 'Thank fuck they cant run', you say. But they _do_ run on Professional.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think it's the context, you know? You expect scary stuff in horror games.
> The Silent Realm in Skyward Sword scared me more than any other game, since everything before that point was pretty colorful and cartoon-y. It's a sort of shock that no scary game can achieve.




I can admit, that I found that to be the only thing even remotely fun outside of that badass, Koloktos.
I can see how you'd think that. Would like to see them try that again, only better.


----------



## Harbinger (May 31, 2013)

Necromorph Stalkers from Dead Space, becoming an alien raptor zombie after you die?
Yes please.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 1, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Oh God, that first Regenerador when you get the thermal scope D:
> 
> Then you hear the shits breathing, and you don't know where it is. 'Thank fuck they cant run', you say. But they _do_ run on Professional.



Hah!  Try shooting out those things legs without the thermal scope.  They slither across the ground faster than you can back up or run.  They flop around and jump at you with a mouth full of teeth.  I hate them! lol


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 2, 2013)

Slimes. 

This blue creature served the unenviable yet indispensable role of punching bags in the Dragon Quest Series. They looked so gosh darn cute but you knew that in order to beat the real bad guys you'd have to destroy them over and over again to get the experience needed to win. Then you find out decades later, that not only are the Slimes sentient but also capable of developing a civilization just as advanced as many of the human cities found throughout the game. And then you realize that your desire for experience made you a mass murderer.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Slimes.



On a slightly related note, that reminds me of another favourite enemy of mine, even if it is more because of nostalgia than anything.


----------

